# white or black substrate?



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

I am setting up a tank and I am on the fence on whic colour to choose. I would like to know which colour substrate you prefer in your tanks and why


----------



## Atzau (Aug 17, 2012)

What type of fish do you plan to have in there? I've got black substrate in my Tank. Love how it it brings out the colors of my RCS, neon tetras and plants.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Atzau said:


> What type of fish do you plan to have in there? I've got black substrate in my Tank. Love how it it brings out the colors of my RCS, neon tetras and plants.


Agree with this statement 
I have black color substrate in my 55 Amazon biotope 
Shows off the colors of the fish and plants 
Even if you go with species like clown loaches, their color will be enhanced by the dark substrate


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a colourful halfmoon betta and i plan to introduce some panda or sterbai corys


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

then definitely black. the orange of the sterbai really stands out against the black.

black is awesome. have it in my 150g and fish look great against it.


----------



## Basara (Nov 17, 2014)

I also went black subtrate from white and blue gravel (which gave off a glare when I take photos). However, I have peppered cories so they don't POP as much when they come out. Going to be fixing that with some albino variants and some bristlenose plecos to deal with the algae.


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

If you are truly sitting on the fence, I have a tank with mixed white and black sand, interesting salt and pepper effect


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

do you have a pic of it?


----------



## Checkmark (May 12, 2015)

I use black in my tanks primarily because it's easier to see poop when it's vacuum time. 

Yeah it looks cool, too, but i'm a form-follows-function guy.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Black*

I was on the fence for the longest time with that decision. Here is a couple of pics of my black substrate.





I like the way my LED sparkle off the black.

Good luck with decision.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Beautiful tank cichlidrookie !


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Cichlidrookie said:


> I was on the fence for the longest time with that decision. Here is a couple of pics of my black substrate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful tank love that blue hap! I ended up going with black substrate today looks awesome no regret!


----------

